# water in gas tank



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

how does water get in ford 3000 gas tank? I put on new gas cap & still get water


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Question 1: are you putting gasoline with ethanol in it? Question 2: how long does gas sit in the tank? Question 3: where is the tractor kept?


----------



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Graysonr said:


> Question 1: are you putting gasoline with ethanol in it? Question 2: how long does gas sit in the tank? Question 3: where is the tractor kept?


Hi Graysonr I only use non-E, tractor might sit a week or more, and it"s out side


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello easyme, glad to hear that you have it on a non-ethanol diet. I think our tanks are about 13 gallons, would take a days work to burn a tank full. Where does the gas you are putting into the tank coming from? Direct from a gas station, 5 gallon cans, a home storage tank? I think that somewhere you're getting condensation. Likely not from the gas station, but perhaps from 5 gallon storage cans, or a home tank, or if you're leaving the tank of the 3000 partially filled, from the tank itself. I have a generator and lawn equipment in addition to the tractor and run only non-ethanol in all of it, so I take the tractor to the local station, fill it, bring it home and with a bulb type siphon, transfer it to 5 gallon cans for use in the lawn equipment, and eventually cycle this into my car using that same siphon. The whole cycle, tractor to 5 gallon cans, to car is about 2 weeks and so I have reasonably fresh gasoline. Dry gas might be the answer for you also. I hope these thoughts are helpful.


----------



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Graysonr said:


> Hello easyme, glad to hear that you have it on a non-ethanol diet. I think our tanks are about 13 gallons, would take a days work to burn a tank full. Where does the gas you are putting into the tank coming from? Direct from a gas station, 5 gallon cans, a home storage tank? I think that somewhere you're getting condensation. Likely not from the gas station, but perhaps from 5 gallon storage cans, or a home tank, or if you're leaving the tank of the 3000 partially filled, from the tank itself. I have a generator and lawn equipment in addition to the tractor and run only non-ethanol in all of it, so I take the tractor to the local station, fill it, bring it home and with a bulb type siphon, transfer it to 5 gallon cans for use in the lawn equipment, and eventually cycle this into my car using that same siphon. The whole cycle, tractor to 5 gallon cans, to car is about 2 weeks and so I have reasonably fresh gasoline. Dry gas might be the answer for you also. I hope these thoughts are helpful.


Hell graysonr, thanks for the hints. I use 3 5 gallon plastic cans. I keep them in a shed and they don't last very long because I work as a commercial waterman and use a lot of gas.


----------



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

easyme said:


> Hello graysonr, thanks for the hints. I use 3 5 gallon plastic cans. I keep them in a shed and they don't last very long because I work as a commercial waterman and use a lot of gas in my boats and other equipment. I was wondering if water could get under the hood somehow like from blowing wind AND if so could it leak down into the spark plugs???????? As you can tell I am a non mechanic. Thanks, easme


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2017)

Let me ask a different question: Why do you think you have water in the gas tank?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2017)

But to answer your previous question: I very much doubt that water could seep down the thread of a spark plug if the plugs are screwed in "socket tight" if you catch my meaning. Additionally, if you have the correct plug wires, there's a rubber seal as part of the plug wire end to prevent debris falling into the recessed area in the head that receives the spark plugs. This would tend to also keep wind blown rain from laying in the recess also. My question remains, why do you think you have water in the gas tank?


----------



## HomicidalBeaver (Nov 7, 2017)

Metal tank in the cooler weather will condensate ,never leave a tank partial full, keep it ful at all times it is cold outside.


----------



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Graysonr said:


> But to answer your previous question: I very much doubt that water could seep down the thread of a spark plug if the plugs are screwed in "socket tight" if you catch my meaning. Additionally, if you have the correct plug wires, there's a rubber seal as part of the plug wire end to prevent debris falling into the recessed area in the head that receives the spark plugs. This would tend to also keep wind blown rain from laying in the recess also. My question remains, why do you think you have water in the gas tank?


When it won't start I pull the plugs and you can see a water bubble in the plug gap. Seems to be much more in the # 1 plug than # 2 & 3. I have this problem more often after a rain/storm and have had it during the summer hot months as well as in cold weather??? I will start with making sure to fill the tank after every use. Thanks again, easeme


----------



## HomicidalBeaver (Nov 7, 2017)

Hot steel cooling dawn draws moisture from the air.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2017)

By the way, from one member to another, welcome to the forum! May I ask where in the world are you? I realize I'm throwing a lot at you. Don't mean to insult your intelligence or experience in any way. Just trying to point your no start problem to a successful resolution.
Question: when you are pulling the spark plugs, are you checking for water in the recessed area that each spark plug is seated in and drying the area out before pulling them? I'm wondering if the water showing up on your spark plugs is introduced when you pull the plugs. Frankly, this is what I'm hoping is happening.
Question: Do you still have the glass sediment bowl/filter in the gas line just left of the carburetor? (see attached photo) If so, do you see water laying in the bottom of that glass bowl? This should be collecting any condensation before it goes further into the fuel system. If you see water in the bottom of the bowl, shut the gas flow off at the bottom of the gas tank (fuel tap) loosen the bowl clamp and dump the contents of the sediment bowl. Reassemble and turn the fuel tap back on.

Here is what I'm hoping you are not facing: There is a head gasket between the engine block and the engine head that forms the top of the cylinders. This gasket has ports in it to allow for radiator fluid and oil to flow through different parts of the head and block for cooling and lubrication. The gasket can fail and allow either cooling water or oil into the cylinder and it may allow cross flow from crankcase to radiator.

Question: do you see any evidence of mixing of the oil into the radiator or the radiator fluid into the oil (you would see globules of oil in the radiator or engine oil would be greyish)? Are you loosing radiator water or oil?
Question: Can you do compression checks on the cylinders?

If by any chance, the water in your spark plug gap was coming when you removed the plugs, here's the reality of living with a 50 year old machine. It takes a top notch electrical system and ignition system to start these tractors.

Question: how old is your battery? Is it really equivalent to the original battery? Question: do you still have the original Lucas made generator?

The reason I ask about the battery and generator is that these tractors are in the range of 50+- years old and in order to start, it's got to have a strong fully charged battery (13.6 volts or higher), the ignition system has to be strong as well. Leaving it sit for a week outdoors I can pretty much promise that even an exceptionally strong new battery will not truly be at full charge. Sorry but I've owned a couple of MG's (really enjoyed driving them) which had Lucas electrical systems, and my experience with them was they are fragile and prone to problems.


----------



## easyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Graysonr said:


> By the way, from one member to another, welcome to the forum! May I ask where in the world are you? I realize I'm throwing a lot at you. Don't mean to insult your intelligence or experience in any way. Just trying to point your no start problem to a successful resolution.
> Question: when you are pulling the spark plugs, are you checking for water in the recessed area that each spark plug is seated in and drying the area out before pulling them? I'm wondering if the water showing up on your spark plugs is introduced when you pull the plugs. Frankly, this is what I'm hoping is happening.
> Question: Do you still have the glass sediment bowl/filter in the gas line just left of the carburetor? (see attached photo) If so, do you see water laying in the bottom of that glass bowl? This should be collecting any condensation before it goes further into the fuel system. If you see water in the bottom of the bowl, shut the gas flow off at the bottom of the gas tank (fuel tap) loosen the bowl clamp and dump the contents of the sediment bowl. Reassemble and turn the fuel tap back on.
> 
> ...


Hi Graysonr, I will try and answear your questions in order. I am located out in the country in the area called Northern Neck, Virginia. About 1 & 1/2 hrs NE of Richmond,VA & 2 &1/2 hrs SE of Washington DC. I haven't seen any h2o in the plug holes. Yes, I have a glass sediment bowl and no I don't see any h20 in it. I also have a drain plug on bottom of carburetor. I haven't checked radiator to see if it has any oil. I do not see any evidence of water when I check the oil. A friend did a compression test and said he thought it was ok. He is out of town so I can't verify, but I think he said something like 90???? How old is the battery, are u ready for this, the punch out on battery is Jan 2009!!! I checked it today and it is 12.67. I've had the tractor for 15 or 16 years and the generator was on it when I got it. I think it is a motorcraft. I just went out and started tractor after an all night rain and it starter with no problem. I used it last week Friday and filled the tank when I was done and added 2 oz of stable. If all goes well from here, I hope I won't bug you with any more of my "CHAALLENGS" any more. Thanks for your help, Easyme


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey Easyme, glad to hear all of this! Sounds like you've got it well in hand. BTW my 2000 came from Glouchester.....somewhere near you.


----------

